# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Power banks

## ROKTOY

I have a good 4500mAH unit that recharges from my solar panel but it only runs a light for one night, so I am looking for a bigger unit to run lights and charge phones etc.
Who has the juice on a 12-15000mAH or bigger unit?
I am running this set up at present
https://www.mightyape.co.nz/product/...vcSxoCQ-3w_wcB

----------


## zimmer

Anker make probably the best power packs around.

I recently purchased this one Anker PowerCore+ 20100 USB-C/Type-C Ultra-High-Capacity Premium Portable Charger | eBay

Has some computer related features though that are probably not necessary for your use. Ton of capacity but it would be struggle to recharge fully using smaller solar panels. Maybe a look at your load would be useful.

----------


## 223nut

The red shed so one that's 10500 mah for $30

----------


## 199p

You can get them from flybuys if you collect em too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> I have a good 4500mAH unit that recharges from my solar panel but it only runs a light for one night, so I am looking for a bigger unit to run lights and charge phones etc.
> Who has the juice on a 12-15000mAH or bigger unit?
> I am running this set up at present
> https://www.mightyape.co.nz/product/...vcSxoCQ-3w_wcB


How many amps does your light draw? What sort of light is it?

----------


## ROKTOY

> How many amps does your light draw? What sort of light is it?


I am running a Luminoodle that puts out 180 Lumens, and draws 2.5W (5V,0.5A)

edit to add, I have just realised my powerbank is only 3.7 volt output too so this may account for the faster than expected draining.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Anker make probably the best power packs around.
> 
> I recently purchased this one Anker PowerCore+ 20100 USB-C/Type-C Ultra-High-Capacity Premium Portable Charger | eBay
> 
> Has some computer related features though that are probably not necessary for your use. Ton of capacity but it would be struggle to recharge fully using smaller solar panels. Maybe a look at your load would be useful.


I'll look into these, If I can get two nights out of one charge and just top it up a bit from the solar panel I am happy. A full recharge wouldn't be likely unless it was a good clear sunny day., a dull day will only 1/2 charge the current powerbank.which is 4400mAH

----------


## GWH

My luminoodle will easily run for two nights off this, and charge a phone.

Get from Banggood.com 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

can you recharge that with solar panel?

----------


## LOC

i've picked up one of these Ravpower 32,000mAh power banks, mainly to use on camping weekends with the kids but probably will use for drive in or fly in trips. like Anker it is one of the better known brands https://www.ravpower.com/32000mah-ex...2.0-black.html

i also have a Promate 15,600mAh power bank which has been used a lot on work and outdoors trips and would highly recommend. it is quite a bit smaller and covers at least a few days of lighting etc for hunting trips. got it from trademe a couple of years ago for about $80 and i see you can get it now from this shop a bit cheaper https://www.elive.co.nz/promate-1560...p?ref=pricespy

after hits and misses with solar panels i'd rather take in bigger capacity batteries than try to generate solar on the hill. depends on the length of trip

----------


## LOC

@ROKTOY i just read your post further up, I have a luminoodle too and with that Promate I get 3-5 nights out of it depending on how often the noodle gets turned off - which is quite often as i reckon it is way too bright and the light is way too 'white'

i picked up one of these from aliexpress and it is warm white which is far more pleasant, has a long lead to hang high and also has a switch so can just leave it plugged in to the power bank for a few days on end. i prefer to use this over the noodle for sitting around camp - not to mention it is also way cheaper...
https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/...Id=32751164933

----------


## zimmer

> i've picked up one of these Ravpower 32,000mAh power banks, mainly to use on camping weekends with the kids but probably will use for drive in or fly in trips. like Anker it is one of the better known brands https://www.ravpower.com/32000mah-ex...2.0-black.html
> 
> i also have a Promate 15,600mAh power bank which has been used a lot on work and outdoors trips and would highly recommend. it is quite a bit smaller and covers at least a few days of lighting etc for hunting trips. got it from trademe a couple of years ago for about $80 and i see you can get it now from this shop a bit cheaper https://www.elive.co.nz/promate-1560...p?ref=pricespy
> 
> after hits and misses with solar panels i'd rather take in bigger capacity batteries than try to generate solar on the hill. depends on the length of trip


Yep, exactly my slant on it - for a few days trip take a large capacity PP, maximise load/light output efficiency if you haven't already. If carrying a solar panel treat it as a top up bonus only - if weather is overcast you cannot rely on them. 

I run a 10w BP solar system for keeping my tractor battery trickle charged so have a very good feel for panel outputs on overcast days.

----------


## zimmer

@LOC your Ravpower 32000maH unit looks a bloody good unit. Missed that one when I was looking.

The other reason I went for pricier was hopefully better quality batteries (and not fire bombs inside). Mine has Jap Panasonic.

Also some of the cheaper units have optimistic ratings. I also have a 6500maH unit bought as a result of a favourable review in an NZ gun mag. It is a POS. It will not charge an Apple device I think because the output volts drop too low - the Apple charges for about a minute then comes up with an incompatible charger message. This with the PP fully charged. It also has a self contained solar panel - absolutely useless as well.

For heading out into the sticks I would much rather pay a bit of a premium than buy a cheapie. Probabaly lots will now tell me how well their cheeapies have served them......

----------


## gonetropo

i repair allot of spotlights and robot duck decoys, the quality of some of the lithium ion and lithium polymer batteries is honestly scary, i've had a couple ignite on me while running lights or while on charge. personally i would go for name brand cells over cheap battteries anyday. when a lithium battery catches fire its like a magnesium flare, damned hard to extinguish too

----------


## LOC

@ROKTOY another very functional option that i also use and is a bit more flexible + better suited to fly camping is to get a Nitecore 18650 battery charger which holds a single battery and also has a usb output plug for charging gadgets/lights from the battery https://www.banggood.com/Nitecore-F1...l?rmmds=search

this is effectively the same as a power bank and you can just carry as many 18650 batteries as you need - buy them from @burtonator and each battery is 3500mAh (4x batteries holds the equivalent of a 14,000mAh power bank). i run a head torch that uses a single 18650 so carrying an extra battery doubles up as a spare for the torch

as a single battery is not that heavy it will hang off your luminoodle without becoming disconnected and you can put it in a ziplock bag for water protection if it is wet

----------


## GWH

> @ROKTOY another very functional option that i also use and is a bit more flexible + better suited to fly camping is to get a Nitecore 18650 battery charger which holds a single battery and also has a usb output plug for charging gadgets/lights from the battery https://www.banggood.com/Nitecore-F1...l?rmmds=search
> 
> this is effectively the same as a power bank and you can just carry as many 18650 batteries as you need - buy them from @burtonator and each battery is 3500mAh (4x batteries holds the equivalent of a 14,000mAh power bank). i run a head torch that uses a single 18650 so carrying an extra battery doubles up as a spare for the torch
> 
> as a single battery is not that heavy it will hang off your luminoodle without becoming disconnected and you can put it in a ziplock bag for water protection if it is wet


Yep i use these too with my Luminoodle, works very well.

Post # 34 here http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...64/index3.html

The various kit i use depending on what im doing is here   Post #12 http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...13/#post572682

----------


## LOC

nice one GWH, think i hooked myself up with that set up last year after reading your post




> Yep i use these too with my Luminoodle, works very well.
> 
> Post # 34 here http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...64/index3.html
> 
> The various kit i use depending on what im doing is here   Post #12 http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...13/#post572682

----------


## craigc

I just purchased one of these

https://www.trademe.co.nz/1374073925

I'm running most things on 18650 now....

----------


## ROKTOY

> @ROKTOY i just read your post further up, I have a luminoodle too and with that Promate I get 3-5 nights out of it depending on how often the noodle gets turned off - which is quite often as i reckon it is way too bright and the light is way too 'white'
> 
> i picked up one of these from aliexpress and it is warm white which is far more pleasant, has a long lead to hang high and also has a switch so can just leave it plugged in to the power bank for a few days on end. i prefer to use this over the noodle for sitting around camp - not to mention it is also way cheaper...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/...Id=32751164933


Cheers all, esp. @LOC and @GWH. I really appreciate your input on the subject.
 @LOC what is the product you linked above on Ali-express?

So today I picked up a Huawei 13000mAh Portable Power Bank from Noel Leeming for $60.
I have grabbed one of the nitecore F1 units, I have a couple of Maxtoch 18650s so I think I should be sorted now. Also have a nitecore I4 charger for the 18650s.
Loc that Ravpower 32000mah unit looks like a good deal if it is up to spec.

----------


## LOC

> Cheers all, esp. @LOC and @GWH. I really appreciate your input on the subject.
 @LOC what is the product you linked above on Ali-express?
> 
> So today I picked up a Huawei 13000mAh Portable Power Bank from Noel Leeming for $60.
> I have grabbed one of the nitecore F1 units, I have a couple of Maxtoch 18650s so I think I should be sorted now. Also have a nitecore I4 charger for the 18650s.
> Loc that Ravpower 32000mah unit looks like a good deal if it is up to spec.


Nice one mate. That I4 charger seems to charge further than the point my maxtoch charger cuts out at. 

Sorry didnt realise the link was wrong. Here it is. Not a hell of a lot of $ to test it out 

https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/3275...311.0.0.ZJtTAy

----------


## LOC

not sure if that link worked. here is a screenshot and search aliexpress with this description

----------


## ROKTOY

> not sure if that link worked. here is a screenshot and search aliexpress with this description


I had looked at these ones as they take the 18650. yours may be better though

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Conv...460.0.0.BAI5jJ

----------


## LOC

they look good as have an adjustable power level

----------


## WillB

Hi Guys

great thread.

If it's just light you're after the Luci inflatable lantern I have has been brilliant. You can get them here from Top Gear. Cheap, very light (100g) and pack down flat. I've never had mine run out of juice with normal camp site use and it charges in all light conditions. I just leave it out on the bench when I'm at home and it certainly does a couple of days no trouble at all. And if you leave it out during the day in theory it should go forever. This is the website:

https://mpowerd.com/

----------


## GWH

> Hi Guys
> 
> great thread.
> 
> If it's just light you're after the Luci inflatable lantern I have has been brilliant. You can get them here from Top Gear. Cheap, very light (100g) and pack down flat. I've never had mine run out of juice with normal camp site use and it charges in all light conditions. I just leave it out on the bench when I'm at home and it certainly does a couple of days no trouble at all. And if you leave it out during the day in theory it should go forever. This is the website:
> 
> https://mpowerd.com/


The Luci's are pretty cool little units, I've had a couple for 2-3 years now.

They work suprizingly well. I've found after blowing up and flattening down a few times they end up splitting, then you can't inflate them proprely and they are also not waterproof anymore.

Now I only really use them as night lights in the kids rooms or passage way during power cuts

----------


## zimmer

> The Luci's are pretty cool little units, I've had a couple for 2-3 years now.
> 
> They work suprizingly well. I've found after blowing up and flattening down a few times they end up splitting, then you can't inflate them proprely and they are also not waterproof anymore.
> 
> Now I only really use them as night lights in the kids rooms or passage way during power cuts 


Ha ha I have 2 Lucis and yes they are great. The last one bought though has rain deer on it - bought just to use as a Christmas dec.

Also have the 5 foot Luminoodle. 

My  standard Luci is still OK with no splits but I don't always inflate it to use it. (No blow up doll jokes please.)

PS: Have also pressed the Luminoodle into Christmas tree dec service.  :Psmiley:

----------


## hotsoup

I just ordered one of these. Heard good things, check out the specs.

POSEIDON Ultra Rugged Charger BLACK – 10,000 mAh – SOLO HNTR TV & BRAND

----------


## Dublin

> @LOC your Ravpower 32000maH unit looks a bloody good unit. Missed that one when I was looking.
> 
> The other reason I went for pricier was hopefully better quality batteries (and not fire bombs inside). Mine has Jap Panasonic.
> 
> Also some of the cheaper units have optimistic ratings. I also have a 6500maH unit bought as a result of a favourable review in an NZ gun mag. It is a POS. It will not charge an Apple device I think because the output volts drop too low - the Apple charges for about a minute then comes up with an incompatible charger message. This with the PP fully charged. It also has a self contained solar panel - absolutely useless as well.
> 
> For heading out into the sticks I would much rather pay a bit of a premium than buy a cheapie. Probabaly lots will now tell me how well their cheeapies have served them......


Have had exactly the same experience with cheaper no name brands. Won't bother again with them. One lot i bought at best only charged 8% of what it was claiming on the box. Had a solar topped one too and i think from memory it managed about 13% of its claims on the box!

Took the risk at the time as they were reletively cheap, certainly wouldn't do so again! Also note most of the cell phones that were catching fire in the news a little while back had imitation replacement batteries purchased of ebay! Case of buyer beware!!!

----------


## gonetropo

heck i have an 18650 here rated at 4500mAh ...yeah right

----------


## gadgetman

> I just purchased one of these
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/1374073925
> 
> I'm running most things on 18650 now....


I'd rather use something like this that you can throw in the best quality protected cells that you can, charged in a good quality charger. I do not trust a protected battery, even one with quality cells.

----------


## gonetropo

i love that trademe ad: "anylength 18650 cells"
18650 = 18mm diameter 65mm length

----------


## gadgetman

> i love that trademe ad: "anylength 18650 cells"
> 18650 = 18mm diameter 65mm length


But with the protection circuit they can be up to 70mm length.

----------


## gonetropo

> But with the protection circuit they can be up to 70mm length.


longest one here was 67, but by definition they should be 65

----------


## gadgetman

> longest one here was 67, but by definition they should be 65


That is the nominal size of the cell only. The Panasonics are roughly 69.5mm with button top and protection.

----------


## GWH

> I just ordered one of these. Heard good things, check out the specs.
> 
> POSEIDON Ultra Rugged Charger BLACK  10,000 mAh  SOLO HNTR TV & BRAND


The durability and being fully waterproof is certainly attractive for our intended use.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Hi Guys
> 
> great thread.
> 
> If it's just light you're after the Luci inflatable lantern I have has been brilliant. You can get them here from Top Gear. Cheap, very light (100g) and pack down flat. I've never had mine run out of juice with normal camp site use and it charges in all light conditions. I just leave it out on the bench when I'm at home and it certainly does a couple of days no trouble at all. And if you leave it out during the day in theory it should go forever. This is the website:
> 
> https://mpowerd.com/


Very similar idea to the Luminaid  units I have, basically a wine bladder with a solar panel and a light inside, good as a pillow too, we use them in the long drops for the kids at night etc. Or hang on over the bench when camping.

LuminAID packlight 16 - Survive-it

----------


## WillB

Looks good if it's comfortable as a pillow that's a big plus!

----------

